# Galvanized wire vs. poly wire



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

How high up on your horse is two rails down? The most effective I find is just under where the neck ties in and at nose level. Either would work but the galvanized stretches and looks worse for the wear after a shorter time. The poly you need to look at quality and gauge of the wire as well as output and whether your charger is rated for that type of fence. It looks better and lasts longer if it is a premium grade. Also is more visible if you get a color that is not the same as your fence.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

QtrBel said:


> How high up on your horse is two rails down?


Well...she pushes the fence with her backside or shoulders. So the 2nd rail down hit's them right in the middle of their backsides and right in the middle of their shoulders. Is one better than the other for conductivity? The more I think about it, the poly wire might be easier to work with...


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I use tape but have set up poly for a friend. Either you have to have a charger rated for tape or poly and it sized correctly to the run (length of product used) for it to be most effective and give a suitable shock. My husband added galvanized (two strand) when we lost multiple chargers in a storm and he replaced with fi-shock chargers that didn't work worth crap on tape. The only electrified strands are the galvanized but it is the tape they see and respect as they have been it it all of their lives. I hate the galvanized and over time we are working our way back to tape and parmack.


----------

